# im back



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well Hello everyone

Thought i would say hi as there are a lot of new faces here now in a year but good to see the oldies like luke, jamie, james L and Tom (how i have missed ur chest lol)

there could even be a rumour i may be competing so watch this space

xx


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome back:thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Oi Oi!

Welcome back hun!

xx


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

so jay when are we going out for foods all these promises lol

how is training going now

mine is going really well

xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lisa said:


> so jay when are we going out for foods all these promises lol
> 
> how is training going now
> 
> ...


Haha I'm working late next week but if you wanna do it after 7 you can meet me in town?

Training is good  got a little log on here, back hard now, diet and other 'stuff' in full swing 

I heard, wanna hear all about your plans when we meet up!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh welcome back i guess! :ban: :ban:

Na good luck with your show Lisa, good to see u back on here and yes we are best mates


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Lisa,

Good to have you back, your better off without that young skinny fella you used to hang around with, what happened to him anyway? :confused1: :laugh:

Get a journal going and get training 

SD


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello welcome to the forum:thumb:


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha I'm working late next week but if you wanna do it after 7 you can meet me in town?
> 
> Training is good  got a little log on here, back hard now, diet and other 'stuff' in full swing
> 
> I heard, wanna hear all about your plans when we meet up!


well if i come and meet up after work ill get DB to come with me otherwise ill get lost lol ill text u in the week to sort something :beer:

xx


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

hi lisa dont know each other but welcome back...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lisa said:


> well if i come and meet up after work ill get DB to come with me otherwise ill get lost lol ill text u in the week to sort something :beer:
> 
> xx


Cool hun, let me know! x


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

I train in west byfleet where you were at the moment. I get it free though so not all bad. Do my best to get on with training while ash gnaws my ear off haha! Hows things? x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hurrah - another woman, more inspiration or progress to follow so welcome back!!!!!


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

hi Chris

how is ash tell them all i miss them there lol but i just couldnt train there anymore i find that their isnt much motivation give me a call and we will have to train together soon if you can handle it lol

xx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> hi Chris
> 
> how is ash tell them all i miss them there lol but i just couldnt train there anymore i find that their isnt much motivation give me a call and we will have to train together soon if you can handle it lol
> 
> xx


jjjeezz what is this some kind of dating site?? first Jamie then Chris.. you're beating me here! :whistling:


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

lisa said:


> hi Chris
> 
> how is ash tell them all i miss them there lol but i just couldnt train there anymore i find that their isnt much motivation give me a call and we will have to train together soon if you can handle it lol
> 
> xx


Yeah He'll be there when I head in to train later. ill tell him you said hi and you think he should cut up 



DB said:


> jjjeezz what is this some kind of dating site?? first Jamie then Chris.. you're beating me here! :whistling:


Dont feel left out bro.... get involved. the more the merrier :lol:


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

lol they are my friends(dont worry ur still my bestest friend) this will be hard for you to understand but you DONT need to sleep with ever person you meet lol

and ill never be able to top you but its fun trying

xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lisa said:


> lol they are my friends(dont worry ur still my bestest friend) this will be hard for you to understand but you DONT need to sleep with ever person you meet lol
> 
> and ill never be able to top you but its fun trying
> 
> xx


I dont mind being used to wind him up tho hun, we can just blame it on the alcohol :whistling: xx


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Lisa :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah welcome back Princess.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

HI Hackskii

how u doing have u missed me as much as i have missed u lol

xx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Lisa, I didn't know you but I've definitley missed you


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome back where did you go, was it a long jail sentence?:laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hiya mate, nice to see you back....


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome back the site


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

well thnk you all for the warm welcome back

also its really nice to see ALOT more girls on here now so will be talk to u girls for help and support though this sording diet lol

xx


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

lisa said:


> lol they are my friends(dont worry ur still my bestest friend) this will be hard for you to understand but you DONT need to sleep with ever person you meet lol
> 
> *and ill never be able to top you but its fun trying*
> 
> xx


You know it goes with the name :cool2:

He he

SD

(Baz)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lisa said:


> HI Hackskii
> 
> how u doing have u missed me as much as i have missed u lol
> 
> xx


Now you know I cant answer that the way I want to. :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

:drool: :drool:erm.....hello....... :drool: :drool:

oops erm how rude of me i ment to say....

:devil2: :devil2: :devil2: well HELLO there,how you doin? :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: ......

and for the record dont listen to anything that DB or anyone else says about me,its all lies and i am NOT to be avoided,i'm nice and wholesome!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome back:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

weeman said:


> :drool: :drool:erm.....hello....... :drool: :drool:
> 
> oops erm how rude of me i ment to say....
> 
> ...


LMFAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

weeman said:


> :drool: :drool:erm.....hello....... :drool: :drool:
> 
> oops erm how rude of me i ment to say....
> 
> ...


LOL oh good God!! :confused1: :rockon:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> LMFAO :lol: :lol:





DB said:


> LOL oh good God!! :confused1: :rockon:


 :confused1: WHAT? :confused1:

i only said hello! even i can say hello innocently enough!!

i can!

ok i cant,lisa get to the adult lounge so i can show you my bits,even if you dont want to see them,think of me,as ukm's very own overcoat wearing flasher in the park


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Great a new bit of skirt who's not actually new.

no more molesting me at shows, you only got away with that cos I was scared before.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

DB said:


> LOL oh good God!! :confused1: :rockon:


It'll take more than God to save her now:laugh::laugh:

Welcome chick Just give Weeman a slap round the lug, that'll sort him out... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome back Lisa


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome back

hope to meet a lot more of you at the shows now

and tom u know ur always down for a little grope lol

xx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> thanks everyone for the warm welcome back
> 
> hope to meet a lot more of you at the shows now
> 
> ...





Lin said:


> Is little the operative word Lisa lol


Oh ffs..

are you two rug munchers gonna be best mates now and ruin my tranquil retreat from work during the days and make me miserable?!

Honestly Lin.. Lisa needs no helps in ruining my life


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

lin is my new bestest friend lol

and i do not ruin ur life fatty boom boom i bring joy and happiness to everyone i met

anyway im sure u will have ur fair share of getting me when we train at my gym next week

xx


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

lisa said:


> lin is my new bestest friend lol
> 
> and i do not ruin ur life fatty boom boom i bring joy and happiness to everyone i met
> 
> ...


That must mean your going to get to train in La Sh1tness? You lucky, lucky man! :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> lin is my new bestest friend lol
> 
> and i do not ruin ur life fatty boom boom I prefer pleasently plump thanks! i bring joy and happiness to everyone i met
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC i can't wait! Sure i agreed to this? I'll bring my wife Jamie so there is 2 of us to take the p1ss :rockon:



Lin said:


> Nope you manage to fcuk it up all by yourself :laugh: *what was that about being watertight lol*
> 
> oh I say matron :lol:


LMFAO! I'm buying a voodoo doll of ebay with you name all over it u wench


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lift said:


> That must mean your going to get to train in La Sh1tness? You lucky, lucky man! :lol:


come along!


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Yeah. give me a call when you know which day and ill come meet ya both. I'll wear my weight belt and we can train biceps! we'll fit right in!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

DB said:


> LMFAO! I'm buying a voodoo doll of ebay with you name all over it u wench





Lin said:


> Kiss my ar5e Mr Pillsbury


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris i know ur only jealous and miss training with me lol

xx


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Well im back to training legs on my own:ban:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PMSL!!!!!

*runs off to get more popcorn* :devil2:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Arkward thread of the year.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

megatron said:


> Arkward thread of the year.


LMFAO!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lin said:


> sorry I left out the before and after pics Baz, your already gonna whoop me so I might as well do something worth whooping for
> 
> 1st pic Baz off season
> 
> 2nd pic Baz before comp


lmfao settle down!!

comp pic is my avvy and this is off season! hardly a porker!!

u bullies :ban:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, I think you look great myself.......

And I thought the forearms looked good, check out the calves.............

If I was a chick?............Grrrrrrrr............If I was a gay?.................Grrrrrrrrr

You should be proud bro.

At first I was thinking the porker pics were gonna be...............Well diffrent....lol....

DB, you are a good looking young dude, with a nice bod, and a good heart.

Ok, that is enough ass kissin..........  ......................You are a good kid DB


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome back hot stuff


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lin said:


> only pullin your p1sser Baz lol :thumb:


keep dreaming!! :tongue:

hey if i give abuse i expect to receive it! so bring the abuse lil miss mutton


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Damn, I think you look great myself.......
> 
> And I thought the forearms looked good, check out the calves.............
> 
> ...


I dont hear that one often 

cheers dude!! x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> lmfao settle down!!
> 
> comp pic is my avvy and this is off season! hardly a porker!!
> 
> u bullies :ban:


Fcuk off! That was like last year dude, since you stopped training you've turned in to a right fatty, I didn't recognise you the other day I thought it was Rick waller at first x


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

loving the pic there lin of baz off seasson and training hahahahaha

but i have a better 1 of him when we 1st went on hoilday together

ill have to try and put it up

xx


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

DB said:


> lmfao settle down!!
> 
> comp pic is my avvy and this is off season! hardly a porker!!
> 
> u bullies :ban:


Sweetheart we both know you DONT look like that anymore

but not to far off and a bit smaller :lol: :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> lmfao settle down!!
> 
> comp pic is my avvy and this is off season! hardly a porker!!
> 
> u bullies :ban:


Jesus Baz you need to diet you fat ****


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

hey lisa welcome back , baz i would be happy being that ripped in your pic grrrrrrrrr i can put size on easy enough but getting ripped i find very hard grrrrrrrr


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello, good luck with your training!


----------

